# Supertwin, Yum, Yum, Yum



## bricycle (Oct 23, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1950-Monar...h=item3d77d15b79:g:N34AAOSwE95bzyXK:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## whizzerbug (Oct 23, 2018)

all original too


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2018)

WOW ! Close to me too!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 23, 2018)

Man!
If you ever thought you wanted one of these, I don't think you could do any better than that.
I even like the color!


----------



## bike (Oct 23, 2018)

I just spent too much on my old car for winter to be able to buy it- dam!


----------



## Miyata FL. (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## saladshooter (Oct 23, 2018)

Man I need this. @catfish will you ride this bad boy to Colorado for me? I'll fly you back home!


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2018)

If you register and insure it 


saladshooter said:


> Man I need this. @catfish will you ride this bad boy to Colorado for me? I'll fly you back home!


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 24, 2018)

The heading of your post reminded me of a part time catering service one of my long time friends used to run out of his home. We have been friends for 20+ years, and he was in my old mountain bike riding group that has dissolved into extinction with age. Were all in are mid 40's now, and I'm the last one left who still gets out occasionally on them.






The video might be a little tacky today. About 15 years ago we completely remodeled that kitchen in his old home with my tools.

The guy is a great local chef, who was able to place well in a Las Vegas national pizza competition. But is no longer in that business. In this video he is pictured with his father who was once also a chef before immigrating to America.


----------



## kreika (Oct 24, 2018)

Wow that’s nice! I thought it was restored till I saw the zoomed in pics and saw patina. Wonder how these stack up to Whizzers speed and power wise?


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2018)

Huh.... It had a bid.... Seller ended the auction and relisted it. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1950-Monar...832976?hash=item3d78365a10:g:N34AAOSwE95bzyXK


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2018)

catfish said:


> Huh.... It had a bid.... Seller ended the auction and relisted it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1950-Monar...832976?hash=item3d78365a10:g:N34AAOSwE95bzyXK




For less than the original starting bid...


----------

